# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Efficient Search of User Posts using vBulletin built in Advanced Search

## Doc.AElstein

*Hi,  * 
   The 	vBulletin built in search is not used much, I think, and in the past it was often told that it is not much good and a Google search is better. 
   I have had to use it in a Forum to Find my own posts where I cannot Log in and do that directly through viewing my user Posts. ( Also there if I could log in, I can only go so far back )
   I tried it here,  and actually found it very efficient. I was quite surprised, and in fact I now use it as standard as I can get quicker at things I did somewhere , sometime but cannot remember where. I find it  a lot easier and quicker than trying to search through all my Posts or personal Files and records.
  So I thought I would mention it in passing.
  The following is the method I find very efficient, but you may want to experiment a bit with the settings to tailor it better to your requirements. In any case I think it is well worth a quick try.
_............................

Example search
_1 ) Hit Advanced Search ( it is not obvious where it is – *Hit Top right Magnifying Glass Symbol* , *not* the box)

_2 ) Select *Search Single Content Type*

_3 ) Select *Exact Name* and type in your User Name

( _4 ) if you can remember, select the Sub Forum you posted  something in  )

_5 ) Enter a key Word, with correct case 

_6 ) Select *Posts*

_7 ) Hit *Search Now*

*Alan*






_.............................

http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/about-b...cel-com-2.html

----------


## Neil_

LMAO. did same search and was amazed at the amount of Bollox going on. Then was a bit confused why I couldn't see 'Bollox' in one of your posts, so I did a Ctrl F. You've just revealed your secret annotations mate.

----------

